# will my body get used to high fiber soon?



## Guest (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi all, I hate to whine...but I'm trying to be really good...taking citrocil in am with water, exercising, no dairy ,no caffaine and I still have the pain. I am having a bowel movement at least once a day but still have the pain... I take the librax when I can;t take the pain...but I still have the pain...I seem better in am and the worst after dinner...any thoughts out there? oh by the way--how come I felt great for about three weeks after the colonoscopy (I could eat anything) and the pain returned only after the doc said I have IBS. Hum...how much does our mind play into this? or did the pain start when I added the high fiber...sorry this is so long, but I have no one to talk to that understands... you all are a great help ...good night...Rookie


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

hey rookiegive the fiber a few weeks to work, your body has to get use to it,i think its best to take it before you go to bed, this way you may keep your weight on,if you take it in the am, you will feel like you are full and not want to eat







but remember WATER<WATER is the key ok charlieps welcome to our club rookie







[This message has been edited by charlie (edited 04-09-99).]


----------



## sickandtired (Sep 28, 2004)

hey rookie, I know exactly what you're going through. Sometimes it seems i've tried everything but you'll come across a lot of new ideas on this BB. I've only come across it the last few days, but I've met a lot of new friends that really understand. Check cadia's posting tonight. and try to meet us in her chat room if you can. Hope to see you there! Hang in there. BTW try a heating pad for the cramping. good luck!


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

Hi, rookie, and welcome aboard! This is a fabulous group of people who will be a tremendous source of support and caring. We get a little crazy sometimes, well at least Charlie does, but we need to laugh too don't we.As for your fiber question, I can only speak for myself from my personal experience, ok? I was told 2 years ago that I had IBS and diverticulosis, and even though I had always eaten a high fiber diet, I increased it with supplements such as Metamucil and Citrucel because that's what was recommended. However, as time has passed I've discovered that I just can't tolerate any fiber of any kind even in small amounts. None, nada, zero, zip! And it doesn't matter if I drink a gallon of water a day. My primary care doctor finally said he thought my problem might actually be with the gallbladder, and an ultrasound showed I did have "multiple stones" although you don't have to have ANY of those for the gb to be a problem (just ask Charlie). If the gallbladder doesn't release enough bile, which is one of the digestive enzymes, then fiber does not get broken down so it can pass on through the colon. I'll find out next Wednesday if my doc was right since they are going to remove my gb and I be a member of Charlie's "de-galled club." I've had all the other tests and everything was "normal" except that I've now gone from "some" diverticulosis to "extensive" diverticulosis. I've had less actual abdominal pain in the past 2 months than in the past 2 years, and I can only surmise that it's because I'm on an excruciatingly low fiber diet of clear Ensure "Enlive" and white rice, both of which are 0 fat, 0 fiber. But that is a temporary solution and certainly not recommended long-term.Have you been de-galled, or have you at least had the CCK-HIDA scan to see whether your gallbladder is functioning? If not, use the Search link at the top of this bulletin board and look up some of the past posts on the CCK-HIDA scan. I'm not saying that everyone who has been diagnosed with IBS has a bad gallbladder instead, but recent history on this board suggests that may be the case for quite a few.


----------



## April Garcia (Apr 13, 2015)

I know this was posted a while ago but I wanted to say that I felt so much better for about a week after my colonoscopy! Completely normal for once. Can't just be a coincidence that you felt better too


----------

